# GPRS setting for android



## indian_blues (May 26, 2010)

I've android nexus one mobile can anyone guide me to setup gprs setting for aircel.


----------



## gagan007 (May 26, 2010)

why don't you ask in this thread:
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=122921


----------

